# Keeping Kindle email address for replacement Kindle 2



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I had a Kindle 2 which faded in the sun.  Received my replacement yesterday and am about to deregister the old one.  I had changed my ***@kindle.com address from the one that came with the first Kindle to another.  Does anyone know of a way to transfer this address to my new Kindle, or is it now unusable?  Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

vg said:


> I had a Kindle 2 which faded in the sun. Received my replacement yesterday and am about to deregister the old one. I had changed my ***@kindle.com address from the one that came with the first Kindle to another. Does anyone know of a way to transfer this address to my new Kindle, or is it now unusable? Thanks!


Just go into Manage Your Kindle at Amazon and choose the edit link to change the address. You might need to delete it from the old Kindle, if it is still there as an address, but then you should be able to add it to the new one.

Let me know if this works.

L


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Leslie, that did it!  I think the trick is to remove the email from the old Kindle before you deregister it.  Once again, you came to the rescue!  

Unfortunately the new Kindle also fades.  Number three is on its way and I sure hope all is well with it.  Customer Service has been so great through all of this - just can't say enough in favor of them...  If it is bad I may wait a few months to replace again just to let a few more Kindles leave the warehouse...


----------



## ghum (Feb 13, 2009)

VG,
I'm  afraid that all the Kindle 2's will fade somewhat in the sunlight.  I had a Kindle 2 in which I was frustrated with the contrast (this was not a problem with my Kindle1).  I liked many of the features of the  Kindle 2  but I was very disappointed with the font being so faded and the background being a washed-out grey color, more noticable in the sunlight. 

I decided to talk to customer service and unlike you they gave me a hard time stating that there really is no issues with the contrast and that all their Kindles go through a vigorous screening process to ensure that  the contrasts are exactly the same before the product is sent out.  As a result they initially refused to replace my Kindle.  In the end I told them I am forced to request a refund  -afterwhich time I will buy a new one- all in the hopes that I simply recieved a Kindle that was a "bad apple".  Finally a supervisor stated they will replace it and even sent it with overnight mail.

My second Kindle still faded in the sunlight and maybe it was wishful thinking or maybe I just am resigned to the fact that if I wanted to keep the Kindle 2  I am now starting to accept the disappointing nature of the contrast issue of the Kindle 2.  With the second kindle the contrast might be a little better with in-door lighting but even wishful thinking won't convince me that the second Kindle is any different than my first Kindle 2 in the sunlight.

I think the only thing we can do complain to Amazon to urge them to provide a Kindle update to fix the problem.  I have done this.  Let us know if the third kindle is the charm.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

ghum said:


> I'm afraid that all the Kindle 2's will fade somewhat in the sunlight.


I respectfully disagree. Mine does not fade at all. I spend 40 minutes out in the direct sun today, no fading.


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

My K2 does not fade at all in the direct sunlight. I read mine outside all the time and I have not had any fading issues. (keeping fingers crossed)

ferret


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Make that three people without a fading issue. I also haven't noticed the difference in contrast that everyone is talking about.

L


----------

